# Suggestions please..



## guire67 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi everyone.. I am planning to do a mobile application development course in *[Admin - REMOVED LINK AND NAME OF BUSINESS]*. Before joining I would like to know which certification is more valid for a mobile application growth. Is it easy to find a job after the course? What is in your opinion? Please help me in choosing a right career


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

The best way to get a job is to develop apps to show employers what you can do.


----------

